# Buying a Vampire Counts Army.



## Count Bathoria (Dec 8, 2008)

my Ebay sales have closed and rather profitably at that. with this money i am going to buy my vampire counts army almost in full. here is a list of things i plan to use and buy here shortly.

30 Ghouls
20 GraveGaurd
10 Dire Wolves
Tomb Kings Icon Bearer {footed and mounted...used as better looking wight king with BSB}
Tomb King light/heavy calvary {used as black Knights}
5 Wraiths
1 Corpse cart
Varghulf
6 other vapire lords.


help with critiques?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

dont get the ghouls. use skeletons instead.

realisitically, in 2000, you have to choose between black knights and grave guard.


----------



## Count Bathoria (Dec 8, 2008)

ok, so none of this is set in stone, except for the varghulf,vampires, corpse cart, and wraiths. the reason for going ghouls is based off my already owning 30 ghouls, as i used them for chaos deamons when summoning with my CSM's. do skeletons get the job done better? i will be facing a skaven and a WoC army with this.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I think skellies grind better, esp against skaven.


----------



## Count Bathoria (Dec 8, 2008)

ok then i shall buy some skeletons instead of ghouls so as i have a mixed force.


----------



## Marcus ! (Jun 1, 2008)

I wouldnt mix personally, choose one and stick, lets you get far better use out of Summon Ghouls/Lord of the Dead (i think thats the skellie equivilent). 

Also make sure you have zombies for raising.


----------



## Count Bathoria (Dec 8, 2008)

if thats the case then i'll stick with the ghouls as i already have a decent base of them. i haven't bought any zombies yet, are they nessicary is i'm going to be focusing on summoning ghouls? i'm planning on buying some later but will they be needed right away?


----------



## Marcus ! (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, while your main concern is making sure your ghoul units are bolstered and not going too die any time soon, zombies are essentially free units, if your facing a combat army sit bac for 2 turns, and by the time he reaches you, you'll be playing a 2.5k army vs a 2k.

Also usful too make units infront of frenzied uber units/block in hatful units, if they charge, they kill all the zombies (5-7) and have no choice but overrun. Thus setting up juicy charges.

You CAN play without them, but its a handicap


----------



## Count Bathoria (Dec 8, 2008)

then maybe i should revise my purchase list, and get back to you all with an updated list.


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

VC can easily slaughter a Khorne WoC army, if they don't have a Hellcannon. Make sure that your enemy has little to no range, and just turtle up against a corner and summon like mad. What I love about VC is that you really can't go wrong with anything you buy, you could walk into a GW store blindfolded, touch 3 boxes in the VC section, and if you are any good at strategies you will probably be able to make it work.


----------



## Count Bathoria (Dec 8, 2008)

here is my revised buying list. i am sticking with the ghouls as i have already got a decent base of them. in total i will have 60 when all is done. so here it is my buying list:
40 Zombies
30 Ghouls
20 GraveGaurd
10 Dire Wolves
1 Corpse cart
Varghulf
winged lord
aristocratic countess
Lahmian vampire's with staff
lahmian vampire's without staff
Tomb King with Sword and Shield {used as wight king, goes in grave gaurd unit.}

i figure at this point i will be on the defensive 98% of the time facing skaven and WoC, so having a ton of things that move fast is irrelivant. a couple of fast moving lords, the varghulf,and the wolves should be enough to run down fleeing enemys for now. right?


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

You might want to think about investing in another Corpse Cart, due to the fact that if you're playing defensively, ASF is going to be a huge help. That, or just cluster your troops as close to the CC as possible, but remember that its miasma can be dispelled.


----------

